# 2007 BMW 335d NBT iDrive retrofit



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice upgrade this. Bye old boring CCC


























Cutting off the decorative trim to accommodate the new controller.
The older controller was much larger, so extra plastic trim were made to cover those side holes here.


























Fitting the NBT screen into the original CCC screen frame.



































New HD screen in place









New wiring for mic










So far so good.


















Starting to put things back together.


















Now everything is back together


----------

